
Ask HN: Can the Corona virus fix global warming? - gingerlime
It seems like people travel less, especially internationally for either business or holiday. More companies are switching to remote, at least partially. Economic activity is shrinking in many areas.<p>Does it also mean that carbon footprint will be meaningfully reduced globally? is there a bright side to this scare? Or is it like a FAD diet, and the world will bounce back and gain all the weight right back?
======
h2odragon
[https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/coronavirus-has-a-
silver-...](https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/coronavirus-has-a-silver-
lining-cz8wpc6xj)

Its hard to politely hope for the death of many fellow humans.

The actions of the CDC so far (still telling people they can't be tested!)
make me wonder how much of their leadership decided to embrace this epidemic,
and when.

